# John Deere 1020 Hydraulics



## Ayayron (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi All, 

First time visitor here. I'm looking at buying a John Deere 1020. There seems to be a bit of a whining sound coming from the hydraulic pump. It goes away when raising the bucket but then returns under no load. The dipstick looks good. There is a reservoir (see pic) between the engine and the fuel tank and the fluid in it is quite low. The owner believes it is just a "hydraulic cooler" but I'm thinking it's a oil reservoir. Should this be mostly filled and could the lower level be a cause of the noise? 

Thanks for the help. 
Aaron 











Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I know nothing of John deere, but that unit is a reservoir. I believe there may also be an oil cooler as well. Pretty sure they should both have oil in them.
sixbales will jump in soon and sort you out. 
Welcome to the forum by the way! glad you stopped by. Including pictures of what you are talking about sure helps with trouble shooting! Thanks for that.


----------



## Ayayron (Nov 24, 2017)

Reposted in John Deere forum. Can someone tell me how to delete a post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can leave it if you wish, some folks surf either thread. I can delete a post for you... which one?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

That is indeed a reservoir. I can't speak to the expected oil level in there, (probably because I don't know) but mainly because it varies pretty much constantly. It's filled by the transmission pump located inside the tractor. This pump supplies oil for the low pressure circuits (PTO, Hi-Lo, 4WD etc) clutch packs and transmission lube circuits. Whatever flow from this pump isn't used by those circuits then passes through the main hydraulic filter and on to the front pump which you say has the whine. This is a closed center pump and has no suction so it needs to fed by some source of oil. . In this case it's the flow from the transmission pump. This is where the reservoir comes in. It's there to receive some of the filtered oil and help supply a source of fluid Deere used slight variations of that system on both American and German built tractors for many years, and frankly, they all make noise. Usually a mild rattle, maybe a hum and on towards a whine depending on how you care to describe it. It WILL vary some depending on whether hydraulics are being used or not. That's not unusual. If you have heard similar Deere tractors run and think this one sounds differently, then that's another story.


----------

